# Telfair Co Club



## nassau (Apr 5, 2022)

1137 Acres
5 Members Total 
*Wife and kids under 18 included in membership
2 bucks per membership

All Bucks must be 4.5y/o

2 spots available $3000 each

Stands are pin out system

Corn, Food Plots, and Electric are split by members


----------



## dmandrell (Apr 5, 2022)

Hello there!

Do you still have these openings?  Both I and my buddy are looking.  I understand you have full camper hook ups.  Is that right.  If still available, can you please call me to discuss.  Dale, 904-657-8029


----------



## flabowhunter36 (Apr 6, 2022)

If there is openings still please send me pm.  i am looking for two spots.


----------



## kmh1031 (Apr 6, 2022)

I’m interested in an opening.
Sent a pm


----------



## kmh1031 (Apr 6, 2022)

Member cannot be reached via PM?
Real?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 6, 2022)

kmh1031 said:


> Member cannot be reached via PM?
> Real?


Looks like to me he can.


----------



## kmh1031 (Apr 6, 2022)

Ok thanks! I’ll try agaon


----------



## Contender (Apr 7, 2022)

interested.  What part of the county?


----------



## southerndraw (Apr 13, 2022)

That's a good County, I hunted it a few years back.


----------



## nassau (Apr 13, 2022)

Pending full


----------



## Wayne Boston (May 7, 2022)

Are there currently any spots available. Thanks for your response


----------



## nassau (May 7, 2022)

Wayne Boston said:


> Are there currently any spots available. Thanks for your response


FULL FOR 2022


----------



## Wayne Boston (May 7, 2022)

10 four thanks for response back


----------



## Turkey Fanatic 1970 (Aug 13, 2022)

Are there still openings? Do you have electric and water hookups for campers?


----------



## 12 Points (Aug 14, 2022)

nassau said:


> 1137 Acres
> 5 Members Total
> *Wife and kids under 18 included in membership
> 2 bucks per membership
> ...


Do you still have opening would like to join


----------



## 12 Points (Aug 14, 2022)

nassau said:


> 1137 Acres
> 5 Members Total
> *Wife and kids under 18 included in membership
> 2 bucks per membership
> ...


Phone 6784496237 james


----------



## Geestring (Aug 14, 2022)

He posted on May 7th that the club was full for this season


----------

